
TikTok being investigated in the U.K. for handling of children’s data and safety - Freako_Sarcasio
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/02/tiktok-is-being-investigated-in-the-u-k-for-how-it-handles-childrens-data-and-safety/
======
lm28469
Every time I read "tiktok" I have flashbacks from one of paymoneywubby's video
[0]. This platform is at the very least extremely disturbing.

It's mild but I'd tag it as NSFW.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PmphkNDosg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PmphkNDosg)

~~~
sus_007
That was a strange mixture of cringe and funny. Thanks ?

------
GeneticGenesis
TikTok is a strange one - It has some great content, but if you scroll through
the home feed, you still stumble on pictures of kids dancing and lipsyncing
in... inappropriate ways.

I think this is a pretty limiting barrier to entry for a lot of users.

~~~
derefr
How do you suggest they get rid of those (without an untenably-large
moderation staff)?

~~~
cycrutchfield
They do already have an extremely large moderation staff. Most likely every
piece of content that has a large number of views has been moderated already.
If it’s visible to you, that means they are OK with that content being
available.

------
mashpotato
Tiktok has been on a crusade of late and removed millions of videos which has
severely deteriorated the user experience.

------
mtrovo
Honest question is there really a correct way to deal with it?

When you have a service that that 40% of traffic is coming from underage how
would you keep the weirdos out?

After what happened YouTube I’m glad my kids still need some years before
using social media, I hope these problems are solved by them.

~~~
microcolonel
Idunno TikTok seems fun. I grew up looking at muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch worse
(only being 22 now), and I can tell you that the wacky and horrible things
I've seen on the internet are 0% of my problems as an adult.

If anything, exposure to terrorist beheadings, creepy pedos, ironic (and less
ironic) naziposting, and the rest have made me a more resilient person, with
no physical risk. Results may vary, but I'm not sure I would sequester the
worst of the internet from kids older than 12 (or the individual kid's mental
equivalent), personally.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Alternative take: you were going to grow up to be resilient, or believing
yourself to be regardless. Those who weren't going to may be affected more
deeply, or for much longer.

------
ubercow13
Is this issue just with certain regions (US in particular)? I've watched
people using TikTok in Asia and have never seen anything questionable

------
ansible
I've been suspicious of TikTok since I've heard of it.

So you're making some social media / video sharing app... not that the world
needs another one, but fine, whatever.

Why on earth do you need to spend money on advertising? I've seen multiple ads
on YouTube. I know I'm not the target audience, so that had to be expensive.

If you've got funny content, then it'll get posted around, and you'll attract
viewers to your site and app. Spending millions on advertising seems weird and
creepy to me. But maybe it is just that I'm old.

~~~
Smithalicious
I'm sorry, what? What's supposed to be strange about this? They have a
product, why would it be "creepy" that they advertise it?

